# Bolts, Gaskets. for turbo



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok so its finally coming down to install time... i was told that i should replace the bolts holding the cams in.. if so where can i get them. as well as the oil pan gasket, intake manifold gasket.. and header studs. do i have to go to the dealer and get raped?.. or can i order them online somewhere and have it sent to my home in a nice package. what other minor bolts should i replace?

just waiting on jwt to send me my cams/ecu/clutch god i can't wait.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok so its finally coming down to install time... i was told that i should replace the bolts holding the cams in.. if so where can i get them. as well as the oil pan gasket, intake manifold gasket.. and header studs. do i have to go to the dealer and get raped?.. or can i order them online somewhere and have it sent to my home in a nice package. what other minor bolts should i replace?
> 
> just waiting on jwt to send me my cams/ecu/clutch god i can't wait.


You don't need to replace the cam bracket bolts, but it couldn't hurt. You have to get those from the dealership, I'd get them from Mossy Nissan.. they have good prices. The oil pan gasket is RTV liquid gasket, so you'll need to get some of that. Intake manifold gasket (really you should only need the one that conects the intake plenum to the intake manifold), exhaust manifold gaskets, I wouldn't replace the header studs unless they are loose or damaged. I would probably replace the nuts that hold the exhaust manifold on though, those tend to get damaged easily.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok so its finally coming down to install time... i was told that i should replace the bolts holding the cams in.. if so where can i get them. as well as the oil pan gasket, intake manifold gasket.. and header studs. do i have to go to the dealer and get raped?.. or can i order them online somewhere and have it sent to my home in a nice package. what other minor bolts should i replace?
> 
> just waiting on jwt to send me my cams/ecu/clutch god i can't wait.


Why would you be touching the intake manifold gasket? Anyway listen to Stephen on the rest...


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Why would you be touching the intake manifold gasket? Anyway listen to Stephen on the rest...


in order to get to the fuel rail to install the injectors id have to remove the top part of the intake manifold ...or would i be able to slide them out?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> in order to get to the fuel rail to install the injectors id have to remove the top part of the intake manifold ...or would i be able to slide them out?


It is tight but you can do it without taking off the IM. I removed my TB to do it more easily and it can be done.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i always just took off my manifold and took my time. its not hard to take off the upper plenum, and when you do take it off, you have alot more room to work and you can do it right. also, the FSM says to take it off when replacing injectors


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i always just took off my manifold and took my time. its not hard to take off the upper plenum, and when you do take it off, you have alot more room to work and you can do it right. also, the FSM says to take it off when replacing injectors


BAH, what does the FSM know.... My issue with taking the plenum off is the EGR. If you do not loosen the EGR so that it can pivot on the bottom you will jack up the gasket as there is a lot of tension caused by the EGR pipe. 

This is why I removed the TB and fuel rail, but to each his own....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i forgot you still have EGR haha


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i forgot you still have EGR haha


I don't... But most others do!


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> I don't... But most others do!



hey wes im sure you know the answer to this question.. but what is the size of the opening for the coolant on the turbo.. i had ordered the coolant lines and hoses but i believe its for the old turbo hs was using.. i saw a member post the exact items i would need.. but when i got them today i noticed that the collant inlet and outlet on the turbo are bigger then the an adapter i ordered.. so i want to just add a reducer so i can use what i have..i just don't know what the size is


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> hey wes im sure you know the answer to this question.. but what is the size of the opening for the coolant on the turbo.. i had ordered the coolant lines and hoses but i believe its for the old turbo hs was using.. i saw a member post the exact items i would need.. but when i got them today i noticed that the collant inlet and outlet on the turbo are bigger then the an adapter i ordered.. so i want to just add a reducer so i can use what i have..i just don't know what the size is


The coolant fittings are the same on the T and GT 25/28's. Honestly I cannot remember but I believe they are 3/8" npt, you probably got 1/4"? 

Don't quote me on that as it;s been a while. My opinion is that reducers suck, these are the fitting I used and honestly I will never go back to anything else. They make the install CAKE by comparison. 

http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...OD&Product_Code=ATP-FTG-004&Category_Code=FTG


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> The coolant fittings are the same on the T and GT 25/28's. Honestly I cannot remember but I believe they are 3/8" npt, you probably got 1/4"?
> 
> Don't quote me on that as it;s been a while. My opinion is that reducers suck, these are the fitting I used and honestly I will never go back to anything else. They make the install CAKE by comparison.
> 
> http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...OD&Product_Code=ATP-FTG-004&Category_Code=FTG


ok i'll order that.. now.. i have the oil feed line.. on my turbo.. the oil return doesn't have the same connection as the oil feed.. theres just a piple connected to the bottem about 4 inches long...what did you use for the oil return?.. of if u just show me what you used i'll just order it lol.. i recieved my jwt cams ecu and clutch.. it was actually very quick wit the core charge.... so i am all set to start the project finally.. just missing these couple of fittings and im set to go..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok i'll order that.. now.. i have the oil feed line.. on my turbo.. the oil return doesn't have the same connection as the oil feed.. theres just a piple connected to the bottem about 4 inches long...what did you use for the oil return?.. of if u just show me what you used i'll just order it lol.. i recieved my jwt cams ecu and clutch.. it was actually very quick wit the core charge.... so i am all set to start the project finally.. just missing these couple of fittings and im set to go..



Go to the ATP site and look at fittings/GT install parts. They have the oil drain flange on there, then just order the fittings that screw into it and the hose.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Go to the ATP site and look at fittings/GT install parts. They have the oil drain flange on there, then just order the fittings that screw into it and the hose.



ok wes so i went and looked i found the banjos.. they do look easy to use ...i found the oil drain flange.. but i can't find what size fittings i need to screw into that...also what type of fitting must i use to attach the oil drain line to the oil pan?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok wes so i went and looked i found the banjos.. they do look easy to use ...i found the oil drain flange.. but i can't find what size fittings i need to screw into that...also what type of fitting must i use to attach the oil drain line to the oil pan?


I got a 1/2" NPT-> -10 AN fitting to hook into the oil drain flange, then ran a -10 drain line to a -10 bulkhead fitting in the oil pan.
That said you can use the parts that came with the HS kit also. What I originally had was the drain flange with a piece of pipe on it, a super stock return line, hooked to my oil pan where I had another piece of pipe welded for the return line.
If you want to go with flange from atpturbo and stainless steel line, I'd get the GT turbo install kit from atp (assuming it has the correct fitting for coolant lines, mine are totally different ) and either get the SS line/ bulkhead fitting local or go somewhere like summit racing. 

Heres the 1/2 NPT to -10 AN fitting
http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...OD&Product_Code=ATP-OIL-007&Category_Code=OIL


----------

